

Get Everything Done - iPhone personal organizer based on Autofocus workflow - aler

Hey guys,
Could you criticize my iPhone app? It's a task management tool based on Mark Forster's Autofocus System. http://gedapp.com
======
yan
I haven't downloaded or installed it yet, but based on the provided screen
shots, I find that I probably won't like the interface. The iPhone's native UI
set has gone through a lot of interaction testing and thought; it's what I've
grown used to. Deviating from it, you better be damn sure it's more effective.

Also, your "quick-start" guide is a page (411 words!) of dense text. I'd
expect it to be much easier to get started with a tasks app. I do like that it
says "That's it!" afterwards.

Also, next time, I'd submit a link to your page ( <http://gedapp.com> )
instead of the iTunes link. It provides more information, sets up a context
and lets people review the feel of it without needing iTunes.

------
squidbot
This isn't an app criticism, but you might want to have someone edit or at
least proofread your website documents. There are many errors in the copy
which makes it look unprofessional. Some examples:

"Start by adding tasks to GED from you mind" "Do you know who many undone
tasks you have on your list"

There are many, many more. There is quite a bit of awkward phrasing as well.
I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that you are not a native English
speaker based on how some of your sentences are constructed.

The application itself seems like a good idea, I'll post a review once I've
had more of a chance to play around with it.

------
bradendouglass
Interface, interface, interface. I like the whole cracked leather on splash
but there needs to be a melding of that into the native UI. Aside from that,
and my love for the GTD system, you definitely have something going on.

I would more then love to see and critique a new updated UI if you wanted to
go that route. Really glad you spoke up and shared because I would have
probably never found the app on my own.

------
aler
thx a lot for feedback. I'll remove quick-start from description. It's better
to have it on app's site.

